# Wettkampffutter



## MAST_PROD (25. Juni 2010)

Hey Freunde,

Wollte mal eure Meinung einholen und nachfragen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit folgenden Futter gemacht hat.

- La Sirene X21 Rouge

- Top Secret groundmix gemischt mit wettkampfgold.

Wollte überwiegend auf Weisfische gehen am Sonntag, der See ist 50h gros und die tiefste stelle ist knapp 4m.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen???

Mfg


----------



## Pikebite (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Den Top Secret Groundmix kenne ich nicht, aber X21 war jahrelang der absolute Futterklassiker am Rhein. Das Zeug kann ordentlich was.


----------



## MAST_PROD (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Gut zu wissen!

Hast du das nochmal aufbereitet bzw. Was dazugemischt oder so gellasen.??


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Beim Futter kommt es viel mehr auf das Auflöseverhalten im Wasser an, alles andere ist primär.


----------



## GunnySG (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Das Strecken mit Paniermehl kann ich nur befürworten.

Habe es letzte Woche mit dem Feederfutter vom Michael Schlögel gemacht. Das ging ohne Probleme.

#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...oder sekundär???


|bigeyes mein ich ja! |uhoh:


----------



## MAST_PROD (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Das stimmt. Ganz schon teuer das futter.

Wieviel paniermehl soll ich auf 1700g futter reinmachen??

Aber herzlichen dank fur die tipps leute


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ganz schon teuer das futter.
> 
> Wieviel paniermehl soll ich auf 1700g futter reinmachen??
> 
> Aber herzlichen dank fur die tipps leute


Ich mixe immer:

1 Teil "Billigfutter" (ausem 20 Kg Sack)
1 Teil "Teuerfutter" (steht halt Mosella drauf)
0,5 Teile Paniermehl

Das wäre dann, um es mal einfacher zu machen, 1 Kg Paniermehl auf 4 Kilo Futter.


-> In deinem Fall würde ich so +-400g Paniermehl dazugeben.


----------



## Dunraven (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie sein Futter sein soll.
Aber insgesamt ist 50% Futter das Minimum das ich auch nehmen würde, wobei ich auch nur so wenig nehmen würde wenn ich den Rest eben noch aus anderen Mehlen dazugebe und nicht nur Paniermehl. Aber das muss jeder für sich selber ausprobieren wie es in den eigenen Gewässern angenommen wird.


----------



## MAST_PROD (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Also!
War gester mit beiden fischen!!!

1 Rotauge! Das Futter taugt nix 

Die Kollegen neben mir haben beide über 3 kg fischen können!

Gibts weiter Futtermittel oder. Zusätze die ich mal probieren könnte? Kennt sich jemand mit dem Futter vom NP Angelsport aus??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Nehme 1 Teil Rekord Silber (van d. Eynde)
ein halbes Teil Billigrotaugenfutter
und 1 Teil Zwiebackmehl
und 1 Teil Paniermehl


----------



## fischer781 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

hatte am wochenende hegefischen und habe mit folgender kombi gut gefangen...

2 kg mosella canal brassen
1 kg leichter angellehm
1/2 tüte haferflocken
500 g ttx mais
nen paar esslöffel zucker

würmer & caster je nach beissverhalten dazu...

diverse brassen (modell klodeckel fanden das ganz lecker).


----------



## MAST_PROD (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Danke fur die Rezepte, habe da aber noch 2 Fragen.

Was ist Angellehm?
Was ist ttx mais?


----------



## fischer781 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

okay, ich schaue mal wie ich´s beschreibe...

*Maiskuchen (TTX Mais):
*TTX Mais ist schwer und hat eine sehr gute Bindung, wenn er mit heißem Wasser eingeweicht wird.  TTX Mais sättigt die Fische sehr stark und sollte daher nur eingesetzt werden, wenn die Fische sehr viel Nahrung aufnehmen. Große Fische lieben TTX Mais. Anteil im Futter bis 30%

den maiskuchen weichst du in wasser ein (eventl. mit sweetner bzw. aroma) und nach ner halben stunde rührst du den brei in in die trockenmasse deines futters (am besten mit nem rührstab an ner bohrmaschine/akkuschrauber)

Lehm:
der ganz normal lehm der bei der gartenarbeit immer so lästig am spaten klebt. 
den gibt es als pulver gemahlen (trocken o. bereits angefeuchtet) um ihn mit dem futter zu vermengen....
damit kannst du unter anderem die bindung des futter´s verändern (See / Kanal / Fluss).​


----------



## Paintballer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> - La Sirene X21 Rouge



Habe das zeug durch Zufall am Montag an der Weser Pur gehabt.
war ein Zufalls kauf.

Das hat es mir richtig gebracht das Futter.
Ich kannte das nicht, aber das steht ab sofort auf meiner Einkaufsliste...


----------



## MAST_PROD (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Okay. Super Danke werde das mal anwenden! 

Gehe morgen und übermorgen fischen und werde auch neue futtersorten ausprobieren!

Ich sag euch bescheid!

Petrii


----------



## MAST_PROD (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Nicht schlecht!

Ich hatte es letzte woche sonntag zum fichtelgebirgscup benutzt und nur ein rotauge gefangen!

Werde etz aber die profukte von nb angelsport testen sollen angeblich richtig gut sein.

Grus


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Probier dich mal mit Futter von Ofenloch aka topbite (eBay Name). Pass aber auf, wenn du bei eBay 5 Artikel bei denen bestellst, nehmen die 5x Versandkosten. Sind Gauner!


----------



## Paintballer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

Musst du nur vorher mit denen klären.
Vorher genau nachfragen und dann zahlt man auch keine 5x Versandosten...

welches Futter von denen kannst du denn empfehlen.
Die bieten ja zig sachen an, aber eben auch eingeenes Futter aus deren Herstellung.

Ich war/bin am Überlegen mir mal Proben von denen zu ersteigern. Die bieten da was an zum ausprobeiren, sind irgendwie 25 kg, mit 5kg von jedem was die anbieten


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wettkampffutter*

*Rhein 2010* hatte ich im letzten Jahr an genau diesem Fluss im Einsatz und kann nicht meckern. 

Dieses Jahr habe ich irgendson Feedermix von Ofenloch, kann es aber nicht mehr genau sagen welches es ist. Es war eine Sammelbestellung und ich mein Futter umgefüllt bekommen.


----------

